# CNC vadība / mehānika >  Urbuma diametri skūvēm

## korium

Sveiki!
Varbūt kādam ir kāds materiāls, kur būtu uzrādīts ar kādu diametru jāurbj caurmi, kuros pēcāk ir paredzēts iegriezt vītni priekš konkrētas skrūves?
Šobrīd interesē ar kāda diametra urbi jāurbj caurumi priekš M8x1.25 un M6x1 skrūvēm.
Paldies jau iepriekš!

----------


## Larisa

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tap_and_die
Tur ir gan formula, gan tabula (collu un metriskajām vītnēm).
Vēl viena tabula, tsk. trubu vītnēm:

----------


## Colibris

Ja taa pa vienkaarsho, tad no skruuves diametra atnjemot viitnes soli un pieskaitot 0.1-0.2mm dabuusi urbuma diametru.

----------

